# Anglerboard beendet Zusammenarbeit mit Penn



## Anglerboard-Team (7. Januar 2006)

Das zunächst noch mit Penn Deutschland begonnene Projekt einer Rutenserie 
AnglerboardEdition wird nicht fortgesetzt.

Nach der Umfirmierung in WFT und nach Auslieferung der ersten Testruten hat 
sich Penn/WFT de facto kommentarlos und unbegründet von dem gemeinsamen 
Projekt verabschiedet:

Telefonanrufe, Faxe und Emails unsererseits blieben unbeantwortet.

Das Anglerboard sieht daher keine Basis mehr für eine weitere 
Zusammenarbeit.

Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------

